# Plant ID from TN



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

What are these plants? They were growing in a small stream that came off from the mountains near my place. Its the middle of winter and they aren't dead. They feel aquatic. But I am not sure the species, especially for the first one. Are they any good for aquariums?

I'm in Cumberland Gap TN.










Some kind of ludwigia I assume?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Probably a _Veronica_ species. Either _V. americana_ or _V. anagallis-aquatica_. If so, then suitable but total weeds.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I always wanted to try out Veronica... Michael, I demand you bring me some the next time you return home!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm surprised I haven't seen Veronica in the hobby before. If it stays a similar shape in the aquarium then I think it would be a good addition to the hobby.

What about the second plant?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I'll see if I can post you some.

I also found a very promising looking liverwort with fairly large fronds, almost looks like mini pellia.

What about the second plant though?


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

First plant kinda looks like bacopa caroliniana


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Zapins said:


> I'm surprised I haven't seen Veronica in the hobby before. If it stays a similar shape in the aquarium then I think it would be a good addition to the hobby.
> 
> What about the second plant?


_Veronica_ species are among the very fastest growing stems. Insanely fast. That's why you don't see them around much.

Second is _Ludwigia palustris _.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Perfect! It will work nicely for my deficiency tests then.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Zapins said:


> Perfect! It will work nicely for my deficiency tests then.


*facepalm*


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Feeling a mad scientist vibe here.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Haha. 

I'll post pics of the setup soon.


----------



## Bugaboo7 (Nov 14, 2009)

Zapins, this is slightly off-topic, but I see some sort of trumpet snail species in your first photo. It looks similar to a Malaysian Trumpet Snail, but much darker in color. Do you know if this snail species is native to TN or something that was introduced into your water streams? You wouldn't happen to have the scientific name for this snail? I did some light research and MTS are native to Malaysia and parts of Africa and therefore would not be winter tolerant? So the fact that you have this trumpet snail in your local stream in the dead winter is rather interesting.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I was also wondering about the snails, the black color is interesting. They looked more like pond snails than MTS in person. Their shells were not long and pointy. Also, MTS burrow and these seemed to be mainly all over the surface, though I didn't check the substrate to see if there were any burrowed there. 

I wonder if they'd make good aquarium snails? They don't look half bad actually. 

If anyone knows the species name I'd also like to know.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

http://www.fwgna.org/FWGTN/


----------



## Bugaboo7 (Nov 14, 2009)

Zapins said:


> I was also wondering about the snails, the black color is interesting. They looked more like pond snails than MTS in person. Their shells were not long and pointy. Also, MTS burrow and these seemed to be mainly all over the surface, though I didn't check the substrate to see if there were any burrowed there.
> 
> I wonder if they'd make good aquarium snails? They don't look half bad actually.
> 
> If anyone knows the species name I'd also like to know.


Zapins, actually, if you look at the lower right and the very top middle of your first photo, you'll see the pointy trumpet-like snails I am referring to. They look like MTS but slightly wider and much darker, of course. I see the pond snail look-alikes you are referring to as well, but you'll notice at least two pointed trumpet snails in the first photo.

BruceF provided an awesome link to a website with a gallery on native TN species: http://www.fwgna.org/FWGTN/gallery.html

Based upon the gallery, it appears the trumpet ones could either be Pleurocera troostiana or Pleurocera proxima?


----------

